# Tape over corner bead



## iowacarpenter (Jun 18, 2012)

I genarally dont do drywall finishing but I put the tape on the drywall and then put on the corner bead. Am I doing this right or should I put the tape so it goes on top of the corner bead. Thanks for the info.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

iowacarpenter said:


> I genarally dont do drywall finishing but I put the tape on the drywall and then put on the corner bead. Am I doing this right or should I put the tape so it goes on top of the corner bead. Thanks for the info.


Don't use tape with corner bead. Just nail it in place with drywall nails (rim shank). Better than using screws, which can deform it too easily. Use a block of wood and a hammer if you have to adjust it a bit after it's nailed in place.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Tape over corner bead helps with cracking . Put 6" piece of corner bead under connecting joints to help align joint's .


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

I stand corrected. Makes sense to me.


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

Clinching works too and no fasteners to deal with. 

First coat hot mud and finish as normal.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

I think he meant taping the flats up to the corner before putting on the corners...

That's the way I do it


----------



## sandshooter (Dec 30, 2012)

clinch it on if you want to get some decent linear footage . i tape over corner bead only if theres a window or door near that bead to prevent cracking.


----------



## pibe (Jan 21, 2013)

TimelessQuality said:


> I think he meant taping the flats up to the corner before putting on the corners...
> 
> That's the way I do it


This is how i understood it as well. 

And i do that also. Tape everything before i put the bead on.

edit: In the end there is no difference, you just want to do what is easier for you.


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

I like steel mesh on my outside 90's and use my air gun with staples to hold it on 
then add a layer of fibafuse ( not fiba tape ) with my bango . dont wipe it so tight leave the mud on the corner so when it drys it will use less coats on the beed...useing fibafuse not paper tape will dry faster


----------

